# Reporting a rape fantasy ad



## Ordrek (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not sure how to report this, but this screenshot clearly depicts in advertisement for rape fantasy game that was pushed by this website. I assume no admin would purposely allow this.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 9, 2017)

Squicky, indeed.  But AFAIK, ENWorld doesn't have much say in what ads pop up in the ad windows. 

I've moved this to Meta, so the higher-ups can take a gander.


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 9, 2017)

Even the quickest google would have told you this was a very popular "fighting girl management" or "waifu collector" app that is available on both App Store and Google Play. 

Not defending it or its ads in the slightest.


----------



## discosoc (Aug 9, 2017)

Better to block the ads entirely until the industry gets it's stuff straightened out.  I understand a site owner wanting some kind of income from it, but people have had two decades to figure it out.  Just block it.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2017)

The ads are Google ads — Google displays ads to you based on your browsing history, and the like. Other people don’t see the same ads as you do. 

However, we can submit specific URLs to Google and ask them not to serve those ads to people browsing the site. To do that, I’ll need to know the URL the address goes to, then I can put in a request. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------

